# Kali Ilustrisimo classes



## John J (Feb 2, 2003)

Kali Ilustrisimo classes starting this month at:

International Martial Arts Training Center (IMATC) 
112 South Washington Ave.
Bergenfield, NJ 07621

The curriculum will cover the following:

Sinawali 
Single Sword/ Stick
Tulisan (knife techniques) 
Espada y Daga
Kampilan / Dos Manos Methods

Serious inquiries should contact me direct at: bakbakan@aol.com

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
BAKBAKAN International
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## arnisador (Feb 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John J _
> *Kali Ilustrisimo *



A bit off the topic, but: I've seen this as Kali Ilustrisimo and as Kali_*s*_ Ilustrisimo ( as well as with a double ell). Is there a definitively correct spelling?


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 2, 2003)

Diego, Ricketts, and Wiley spell is Kali*s* Illustrisimo.

Cthulhu


----------



## John J (Feb 3, 2003)

One "L" in Ilustrisimo 

Tatangs art was called "Olistrisimo Eskrima" back in the day. It later changed to Kali Ilustrisimo and was known as simply that. 
However, from what I understand, a suggestion was made by others involved with the project to title the book "Kalis" Ilustrisimo. Kalis meaning sword. I'm not sure if this had anything to do with marketing, to make a distinction between sword & stick or to avoid all the b.s. surrounding the use of the term kali.

Whether people use "kali" or "kalis" to promote his art is irrelevant as long as the ILUSTRISIMO name is kept in reference. I've used both myself  

Hope this helps!

John


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 3, 2003)

In the book, "The Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo", the authors Antonio Diego and Christopher Ricketts state that it is their preference to title the art Kalis Ilustrisimo to designate Antonio "Tatang" Ilustrisimo's lineage.


----------



## John J (Feb 3, 2003)

Palusut wrote> In the book, "The Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo", the authors Antonio Diego and Christopher Ricketts state that it is their preference to title the art Kalis Ilustrisimo to designate Antonio "Tatang" Ilustrisimo's lineage.

Just to clarify...to reference ILUSTRISIMO and not "kali or kalis" is to designate the lineage. I believe this is what they meant.


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi John J,

Thanks for the clarification and good discussion.

As it turns out, I have both the "Secrets of Kalis Ilustrisimo" and "Complete Siniwali" in my library.

I am sure that you know more of what they meant since you study and teach the Ilustrisimo system, I only supplied what the authors had written from their book.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## John J (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Palusut,

You are correct to point out what was conveyed by the authors. 

Unfortunately, I believe some things were inadvertently included to support or add validity to theories presented by one of the contributors. I was surprised to see what surfaced on the section of instructor lineage.

Anyway, I hope you enjoyed both books.

My best to you!

John


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 3, 2003)

Ah, the truth comes out!!!   I was wondering as such!!!

Anyway, best of fortune to you.


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll be there on business, but I may see if I can stop in.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Black Grass (Feb 4, 2003)

For those who don't know thats John J on the cover of the "Complete Siniwali".

Black Grass


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 4, 2003)

A celeberty!  

In all seriousness, it's good to hear from knowledgeable people on this forum. There are many people on martialtalk who are very well rounded and educated in the arts that can answer questions and add to discussions. Thanks for your input John J, and others!

:asian:


----------

